# Is Intel Celeron M the name of my motherboard



## rokkaholic (Aug 18, 2007)

Toshiba Satellite Pro L20 Intel Celeron M 1.4GHz4GHz / 256MB / 40GB / WinXp Home 

Could someone pls confirm if my: 

System is Windows XP?
Motherboard make and model is Intel Celeron M?

If so, how can I select the right drivers/devices that are missing or more to the point removed by moi? 

I will go to Toshiba website for downloads.

Below is a list of devices that are missing:
Motherboard 
Manufacturer: standard system devices
Device status: no drivers are installed
Driver version: 5.1.2600.2180
Details: ACPI\PNP0C02\3&13C0B0C5&0
Memory range: E0000000  EFFFFFFF

Motherboard
Location: on PCI standard ISA bridge
No drivers installed
ACP\PNP0C02\4&FAB2443&0
Resources: l/0 range setting 002E  002F
l/0 range 0068  006F
0072  0073

ATI SMbus
Location: PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
No drivers installed for this device
Driver version: 5.10.1000.7
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_FF311179&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5
Resources: l/0 range setting 8040  804F
Memory range D0007000  D00073FF
Conflicting devices: input/output range 8040  804F used by motherboard resources


Direct memory access controller 
No drivers installed
Standard system devices
ACPI\PNP0200\4&FAB2243&0
Resources: I/0 range 0000  001F
0080  008F
00C0  00DF


Numeric data processor
Standard system devices
No drivers installed
Details: ACP\PNP0C04\4&FAB2443&0
Resources: I/0 range setting 00F0  00FE
IRQ 13


Programmable interrupt controller
Standard system devices
No drivers installed
ACPI\PNP0000\4&FAB2443&0
Resources: I/0 range setting 0020  0021
00A0  00A1



System board 
Standard system devices
No drivers installed
ACPI\PNP0C01\4&FAB2443&0
Resources: memory range setting 000E0000  000FFFFF
FFF80000  FFFFFFFF
00000000  00000FFF



system speaker 
standard system devices
no drivers installed
ACPI\PNP0800\4&FAB2443&0
Resources: I/0 range setting 0061  0061



System timer
Standard system device
ACPI\PNP0100\4&FAB2443&0
Resources: I/0 range 0040  0043
IRQ 00


Thanks in advance


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Intel Celeron is the processor. Satelitte pro L20 is the model #


----------



## rokkaholic (Aug 18, 2007)

Aargh took all day evening to get here Servers claim system sabotage (invalid registration). It gets better, stumbled into>>> http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com. Quick-Easy-Find-Drivers-DwnLd

Yahooo I have SOUND Im a very happy chappy even if it didnt have video driver ause still worth the trip (wink)

Hi n2gun, Ive been searching around (inbetween ISP clash) and found out a few more things but I have to say 'you got me' lol. Is Toshiba the Make? Processor, is that the CPU (if these are stupid ?s pls dont answer big grin)

Could you help me with this one! Is it safe to install drivers regardless of existing ones (would that be like an override thing) and even IF the installed drivers have different Versions? And/or different Manufacturers?

Thanks again (smiles)


----------



## rokkaholic (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow I made an emoticon but ow its not spose to be there NOTE I am not poking tongues, that is meant to say PAUSE. Lol I havent even figured that one out yet, that is, posting emoticons from here, the qiuck reply box


----------

